# Chops on the BGE tonight!!!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

A friend that works w/ me told me about Mojo marinade so I went to Wally-World and got a bottle of the citrus kind, and a bottle of Chipolte. He talked this stuff up alot so I figured what the heck!!! I got off work this AM and marinated the chops until about 1230. I threw em on the BGE at 380 degrees and in about 15-20 minutes they were ready to be devoured. Made a few side trimmings, we ate then went fishing (see fresh water report).

Can't beat the day!!!! Friends+Food+Fishing=Fun!!! Enjoy the pics!!!


OH yeah....Where you been at Scott??? Been slacking w/ the BGE reports brother!!!


----------

